# 1 Good Tree!



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I was out tonight with my better half and not having much luck,
Found only 5 greys and 1 white and it was not looking good.
Hit another spot about 10 miles away and all our trees
were not producing until she called me on the radio.
She was excited and told me to hurry up and come look at her tree
that she picked last year.
Holy smokes, that tree was simply surrounded by prime nice yellows
with a few just starting to dry out.
Total was 153 for that one good elm.
That one tree definitely made our day!


mike


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats a good evening of shrooming. Hope this rain gets my spots going. Its been slow for me this year.Congrats on the find.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice job on the schrooms.
It's always a good feeling when you find that one spot or tree that has morels all over the place. Especially when your other spots aren't giving up any or just a few.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> I was out tonight with my better half and not having much luck,
> Found only 5 greys and 1 white and it was not looking good.
> Hit another spot about 10 miles away and all our trees
> were not producing until she called me on the radio.
> ...


Those spots are few and between......That is why I always take the camera with me......pics of those areas are great......Nice find ....Mack


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

thats insane! what a find. i have never seen anything like that. the most ive ever found was maybe 15 on one tree. this year i think its only been maybe 6 or so. kind of an off year for elm here for some reason. (NE Ohio)


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had more than one season saved by one tree.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice find Mike!! Betcha were grinning that's for sure!:coolgleam


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Still waiting on my mother load tree!! Picking 5 or 6 at the most around any one spot. But have managed to get 2 meals


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Checked out half dozen woods no luck:nono: 
looks like a skunk for the first year at shrooming:sad:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Folks

Mac, I used to take pics all the time, just
need to get a digital and learn how to use it. 

Went back out last thursday for a few hours and found 2
good trees next to each other that put out 136
nice fresh whites which were only 50 yds from the road.
Good timing, since 2 other cars pulled up behind us
just after we got back in the truck.
Other than that found just 46 more as we
were stumbling around that day.

The ground from all the rain feels like walking on sponges,
and with the cooler temps the season should only
get better!

mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Thanks Folks
> 
> Mac, I used to take pics all the time, just
> need to get a digital and learn how to use it.
> ...


 Hey, Mike I think the rest of the week is going to be AWESOME!! Found a new spot today too. Found some really nice ones under an old apple tree and the rest under 2 different elms.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

In the last week we checked the first tree that put out 153
and found nothing new there.

The twin trees with 136 we've picked twice more
and picked up 65 more nice whites from them.
201 from the twins so was a nice surprise and
added nicely to the season. I think they will still
be good for a few more too.

I have one more tree from last year that
hasn't produced yet and need to check tonight
again since the dates about right.
I found this a little late last year and only recovered 
about 75 that were still in good shape.

More rain on the way today!
*http://www.wunderground.com/radar/map.asp*

:woohoo1:

mike


----------

